# facebook..........who does it here



## backyardbutcherprops

hey I just got a face book page,,for backyardbutcher props,,, who out here face books for Halloween...


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Our haunt has a page there :

Haunted Appalachian Caverns | Facebook


----------



## Jen1984

Halloweenforum.com has a group and a fan page out there:

Welcome to Facebook
Welcome to Facebook

Hopefully these links will work.


----------



## exquized1

I went through and added you all.


----------



## Scruffywolf

I just started recently....nagged by my wife, kids and friends.......


----------



## Lot27

Got one too. I post my masks there. Will do a fan page soon for Lot 27. There is a FaceDealers one that my friend did for me last year. Made some changes and the name went with it. 

It's under Stacker Steve or Lot 27. I don't know. Login | Facebook


----------



## JonnF3

I'm there. Anyone requesting to be added, please indicate that you are on Halloween Forum and I'll add you.

Please look for: Jon Farmer in Bellefontaine, OH


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

I just created a page for Halloween Asylum about a week ago. I'll be posting new product info there and really using it as a way to interact and communicate our customers and all Halloween fans in general. AND I'm looking for people to submit their Halloween photos so that I can feature a photo of the day - prop and decoration photos especially! The link is here:  Halloween Asylum Facebook Page


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy

I got a facebook page. Didn't know you could halloween on it. Give me more info.


----------



## BadTableManor

Added Halloween Forum to my list. Yaey!


----------



## bozz

JonnF3 said:


> I'm there. Anyone requesting to be added, please indicate that you are on Halloween Forum and I'll add you.
> 
> Please look for: Jon Farmer in Bellefontaine, OH


Why your just up the road from me a small distance. Cool


----------



## Terra

I joined about a month ago. That place is huge! Here's my page: Terra Lair | Facebook


----------



## BadTableManor

Woops, forgot to mention my name, Monica Coleman. Like everyone else said, just say you're with Halloween Forum, I'd love to add you!


----------



## soni

I am on facebook. I used it last year for part of my invites. It worked nicely people could rsvp me through there  I am on the halloween forum group, feel free to add me as a friend


----------



## BooBerrie

Bad Table Manor - I found several people under your name and wasn't sure which one to send the friend request to.


----------



## bethene

I am on, under Beth (Houseman) Gardner- you also can find me under Halloween forum ,or under friend og Larry


----------



## BadTableManor

BooBerrie said:


> Bad Table Manor - I found several people under your name and wasn't sure which one to send the friend request to.


Hey BooBerrie, long time no see! 
Here I am (hope this works)

Login | Facebook


----------



## Buggula

I knew Halloween Forum was on Twitter. I've got them there. Didn't realize they were on Facebook tho.


----------



## JonnF3

Here is my link: Login | Facebook


----------



## The Spooky One

I'm on 
My Facebook


----------



## Kymmm

I'm on Facebook too.. 
Login | Facebook


----------



## halloween71

I am on there but under my real name.


----------



## Slarti

Jeanette Browning Faubion in Kansas City


----------



## Endora421

TK and I are on it, here's a link to our Mill Creek Haunted Hollow page:
Login | Facebook


----------



## backyardbutcherprops

Here is my fan page............. 
Login | Facebook


----------



## Baldzillabill

I'm on there to but I rarely if ever check it and I haven't put anything Halloween on there......yet.

Just look for sandmann
and yes please tell me you're on Halloween forum and I'll add ya......whenever I happen to pull it up. If I don't add ya right away...don't take it personal,...I really don't care for facebook that much so I might check it once a month if that lol.


----------



## Jen1984

If anyone needs any neighbors on Farmville, Farmtown or some of the other applications, add me. I'll send you gifts!

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## mr_synical

I've succumb to the Facebook as well. Feel free to "friend" me, but just let me know you're from the forum first (and not just some random weirdo).

Login | Facebook


----------



## backyardbutcherprops

*I've succumb to the Facebook as well. Feel free to "friend" me, but just let me know you're from the forum first (and not just some random weirdo)*.

thats funny........ "not just some random weirdo " I through Halloween people where weirdos !! LOL


----------



## Boo Baby

Hey, I'm on FB too. Listed under my non-Halloween name, Lisa Behnke-St.Pierre.

Let me know that you're from the forum...


----------



## Halloween Princess

You can find me under my non-Halloween name as well, Jenelle York. Just say you're from the forum. I just posted on there the other day that I needed more Halloween obsessed friends so I can share when I have (what I think) is exciting news, haha.


----------



## Laurie S.

I indeed do some moonlighting with a Facebook account...but mine isn't a Halloween type page except for half of my picture albums.


----------



## Nega Knight

This is me. Anyone here is welcome to add me; I need some more spooky friends.


----------



## JustWhisper

I am on Facebook, but not strictly for Halloween. In fact I can't even remember if I have gotten around to putting my Halloween pics on there. I actually have 2 accounts.

Melissa Watts I use this account for family, friends, and farmville (the three F's, LOL). Now I should add a fourth F, Freaky Halloween. You can request an add, please specify Halloween Forum or you will end up on my farmville account. LOL


----------



## creepingdth

i'm on fb under tanya carter. there's like 376 of them you can filter it by putting in aurora, sd. let me know your from the forum.


----------



## larry

And of course... The most important one is here: http://www.facebook.com/halloweenforum (the Halloween Forum Facebook Page)


----------



## ter_ran

Well I am getting the feeling I am living in the stone ages... Who does not have a facebook acct besides me... I may just end up getting one even though I dont really go on there. Hmmm..... I am sooo close to creating an acct though...


----------



## rockplayson

here's mine. www.facebook.com/rockplayson


----------



## creepingdth

it doesn't hurt to get on facebook. actually it's amazing all the lost friends and relatives you'll find. some you may not want to find, but you don't have to add them as your friend.


----------



## Tish

Here is mine www.facebook.com/madathena I post pretty often, daily at least. Would love to have Halloween friends so all my Halloween updates don't fall on deaf ears.

I play most of the games, I am so excited to decorate when the Halloween decor comes out, I didn't play last year and am jealous of friend's farms who have neat stuff. Remember, to block seeing all those game updates, hover over your friends name on your feed and click "Hide FarmVille" or Cafe World, Petville, etc.


----------



## NOWHINING

I have a facebook. i am just simply on it. It you want to request me, let me know you are from the Halloween forum... I guess that means you want my real name ehhhhh..... (sigh) okay....
Kareena Runyon

http://www.facebook.com/kareena.runyon


----------



## Johan

I am on there way too much making my friends completely sick of Halloween. They only stick around for the beer and sexual innuendo.


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby"

Dare I say...I love Facebook, ALMOST as much as Halloween?!! lol

Here's my link: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/tweetlebeetle


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I am of course on FB, posting build pics, halloween related and family stuff...plus I play several of the games (as some of you already know) and I can be found here: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000439636699 as always just let me know your from the forum.


----------



## creepy crawler

What is this crazy facebook you all speak of??..... Oh ok Yes I am on facebook follow the link.http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1237708631 Let me know your from HF.


----------



## halloween71

I have facebook to
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1441822392


----------



## halloween71

larry said:


> And of course... The most important one is here: http://www.facebook.com/halloweenforum (the Halloween Forum Facebook Page)


That's my favorite page.


----------



## halloween71

NOWHINING said:


> I have a facebook. i am just simply on it. It you want to request me, let me know you are from the Halloween forum... I guess that means you want my real name ehhhhh..... (sigh) okay....
> Kareena Runyon
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/kareena.runyon


I gotcha as a friend love you hween pics.Looks like so much fun.


----------



## undeadrevenge

my page is here, please like it...

undead revenge | facebook

feel free to add me, just say your from the forum 

my profile


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I'm on Facebook too. Just look up Dorothy Kifer, I am the one from Rimersburg. Just let me know you are from the forum and I'll approve you.


----------



## Mandathewitch

I'm on FB ALL the time... 
http://www.facebook.com/mandathewitch
Real name is Manda Peik.... I generally approve people who don't seem like psycho killers. But I'll approve you regardless if you say your from here... lolz.


----------



## LadyAlthea

at this point i realized i have more haunt related friends on there than high school or real life ones!

Larry Howdie has a page as well. Thats the traveling corpse


----------



## Mandathewitch

I've had larry howdie on mine for like 2 weeks now... lol. I actually have mostly high school friends from back in the day. People I don't see too often, but we keep in touch online.


----------



## Rikki

I'm on there in several places:
Personal - Halloween mostly only in my photos...I don't post status updates very often: http://www.facebook.com/rikkilittle
CustomZombie - keeps up with all my horror/Halloween art on Etsy and my blog: http://www.facebook.com/customzombie

PLEASE put HF and your forum screen name in the message when you send a request! That way I'll actually know who you are!


----------



## lisa48317

mr_synical said:


> Feel free to "friend" me, but just let me know you're from the forum first (and not just some random weirdo).


LOL, that's funny! I do have "friends" who are weirdos, but they're all family. 

I'm there, too! Lisa Owens Love - pretty sure I'm the only one.


----------



## Johan

My Page

I suppose supplying that would help. Let me know you are from HF. 

Warning: My posts will occasionally travel into NC-17 rating-ville due to adult language and sexual content.


----------



## Mandathewitch

I think I added most of you... If I didn't.. don't be shy. I only bite on Halloween. Facebook is a Place to Make Friends so Click the Link and Add me already


----------



## Si-cotik

i'm on it Amy Martel Acworth, GA


----------



## shadowsofhorror

I'm on FB..dave shadowsofhorrorcom

mention you are from the halloween forum.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=100001015374158&v=wall&ref=ts

fanpage: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/ShadowsofHorrorcom/104581199585346


group: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=100498143327911


----------



## pandora

Facebook is what has stolen me away from forum -- aaaahhhhh!

But I still am on it every day ;-)

Here is the haunt page: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Si...e-Manor/254805367903?ref=ts&__a=29&ajaxpipe=1

Here is my personal page: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=869865716

Please note Halloween Forum - because I play mafia wars and have tooooo many friends. P.S. If you play mafia - add me there too.


----------



## Tumblindice

Okay I am here:http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001015374158&v=wall&ref=ts#!/?ref=home

Just let me know your from the forum.


----------



## rockplayson

www.facebook.com/rockplayson

formally halloweenrocks08


----------



## heavymetalmama

FB addict here...If I'm not on here, I'm there. 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=514183689&ref=ts


----------



## Johan

Si-cotik said:


> i'm on it Amy Martel Acworth, GA


I'll be in Acworth visiting my Mom next weekend. Anything Halloweenesque going on or related shopping available?


----------



## 13ghosts

think i got most everyone added. 
Here's me if I missed anyone
http://www.facebook.com/angelastetz


----------



## mysterymaiden

We're on Facebook! http://www.facebook.com/shotinthedarkmysteries - come Like us, and my friend page is facebook.com/mysteryleigh 

Oh and if you're on Twitter, we're @sitdmysteries - we follow back!


----------



## mysterymaiden

Tumblindice said:


> Okay I am here:http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001015374158&v=wall&ref=ts#!/?ref=home
> 
> Just let me know your from the forum.


Tumblindice, I couldn't get you - that link just went to the home page. Can you post it again?


----------



## JonnF3

Wow! My friends list is growing like crazy! I love it.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=1029251566


----------



## Mandathewitch

Report for those who are to lazy to scroll through all 7 pages so far to find me on FB...

http://www.facebook.com/mandathewitch 

there ya go. ~25 friends added this week. Lets get some more!


----------



## murtisha

Cool! Gwen Lasho here - anyone from here add me if you'd like to! Would love to have Halloween friends on FB! Just put HF in the request!


----------



## Sychoclown

Look for me on FB Terror on Shadow Way


----------



## Tumblindice

mysterymaiden said:


> Tumblindice, I couldn't get you - that link just went to the home page. Can you post it again?


http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/jack.mintzer


----------



## moonbaby345

I'm on Facebook.Add me if you dare!lol.
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1549514107


----------



## madammorrible

Add me! Just put HF in subject line.

http://www.facebook.com/ctiffaniw74


----------



## ter_ran

I finally broke down a few weeks back and registered on facebook. I just added the HF Group as well! My user name is Bo Dada which is short for Bone Daddy. Facebook did not allow me to use any user name of my choice which stinks because I would have joined as ter_ran... 

Yes I am a TNBC fan to till my crossing over! lol!


----------



## Rikki

madammorrible said:


> Add me! Just put HF in subject line.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ctiffaniw74


Yes, that's something I wish everyone would do! When you send a friend request to your forum friends you should put HF AND your screen name from the forum in the message box.

I've got several requests from people that I didn't know, clicked on mutual friends, saw it was all HF people, and then added them. But I still don't know who they are!


----------



## halloween71

Rikki said:


> Yes, that's something I wish everyone would do! When you send a friend request to your forum friends you should put HF AND your screen name from the forum in the message box.
> 
> I've got several requests from people that I didn't know, clicked on mutual friends, saw it was all HF people, and then added them. But I still don't know who they are!


You just added me name is shelia kirk.
I think I forgot to put my halloween forum name.


----------



## LilsheDevil

Add me! Just put HF in subject line.


Thanks!


----------



## Rikki

halloween71 said:


> You just added me name is shelia kirk.
> I think I forgot to put my halloween forum name.


Haha, thanks for clarifying! You were one of the ones I didn't know.


----------



## JohnnyL

Here's Love Manor's: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Love-Manor/181734846409?ref=ts#!/pages/Love-Manor/181734846409?v=wall


----------



## Herman Secret

Here's my facebook page for my haunt http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mize-Cemetery-Haunt/125115464189363


----------



## halloween71

JohnnyL said:


> Here's Love Manor's: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Love-Manor/181734846409?ref=ts#!/pages/Love-Manor/181734846409?v=wall


I already "like you".
Loved your hauntcast interview.


----------



## halloween71

Herman Secret said:


> Here's my facebook page for my haunt http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mize-Cemetery-Haunt/125115464189363


Got you to.


----------



## Ophelia

I'm on FB also, under Jamie Urbanawiz.

I think this is the right link: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1394102314

I'd love to have more Halloweenie friends!

Ophelia


----------



## Sssgarry

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001644776402
thats me


----------



## Angelique_NM

*Goes on a liking and adding spree*


----------



## madammorrible

I can always use more friends!!!

Add me. Tiffani Mobley Woody


----------



## JustWhisper

Lilshedevil....what is your Facebook name? Or a link to your account. Thanks for the add madammorrible, Jack, and Jenelle.

Here is mine again if anyone else wants to add me. I also play Farmville so if you need neighbors you can add me on that as well.  Melissa Watts


----------



## madammorrible

JustWhisper said:


> Lilshedevil....what is your Facebook name? Or a link to your account. Thanks for the add madammorrible, Jack, and Jenelle.
> 
> Here is mine again if anyone else wants to add me. I also play Farmville so if you need neighbors you can add me on that as well.  Melissa Watts


No....Thank You!


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I need some spooky friends! http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000020936712

Just let me know you're from HF.


----------



## Kymmm

Here is the link to my facebook profile 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=659593806


----------



## Frighthaunt195

yep just joined the halloween forum page as well.


----------



## Southern Haunter

Hello everyone - I am on FB as well. My profile is here: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1661102476


----------



## greaseballs80

Here is the link to my facebook profile too 
http://www.facebook.com/gricelda.castro


----------



## Empty_W

Just created a fan page for Morumen Cemetery

Morumen Cemetery Facebook Fanpage


----------



## Mandathewitch

this is like the 2nd or 3rd round of facebook... lol. 

for those not already on my friends list: http://www.facebook.com/mandathewitch

Just put in the message "halloween" or something of that nature, and I'll know to accept you and what list you should be on. =)


----------



## englishlady

Hi
if any1 would like to add me just say your from the halloween forum mine is 
http://www.facebook.com/tracymcashmore


----------



## z0mb13

I am on facebook and just added halloweenforum to my friends and likes and also left a message on facebook so if you wanna add me then do it!!!!


----------



## Angelique_NM

I've added some people, if anyone would like to add me:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=542652417

Just put Halloween in the message and I'd be glad to accept the request 

angelique_nm


----------



## Shockwave199

Facebook has gotten a VERY bad rep in my world. One member of the family wound up divorced, wrapped up in a facebook thing. One friend of mine can't seem to stay out of trouble being instigated by facebook. Me being a guy and not on facebook this whole time, I feel like [actually I'm confident] if I join facebook I'll be frowned upon and spied on. I don't need that. And no matter what really, I'm too accessable as it is. I don't need a facebook presence. Mostly, I just want to be left alone- not more public. To each their own though!

Dan


----------



## LairMistress

I do, but there's not much there. Halloween 2009 and 2010 are pretty much non-existent, and I don't have a lot of good pix from previous years. I'm seriously hoping that 2011 is good to us, so I can make the page awesome. 

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p.../Las-Vegas-NV/The-Revenants-Lair/371576942057


----------



## rockplayson

www.facebook.com/rockplayson 

here's my link again. It's nice having people that are into halloween all the time. Gives me something else to talk about.


----------



## cherryred

*my new groupe*

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_135304589855221 It's just starting up. I hope the link works.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Here is one for my yard haunt
http://www.facebook.com/pages/New-A...ions-of-Madness/135077173195742?v=wall&ref=ts


----------



## witchiepoo

have added some of you - will come back & add more - feel free to add me


----------



## Mr_Nobody

Mine is http://www.facebook.com/rchauncey

And the Haunted Theatre is at 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Haunted-Theatre-on-Hill-Street/135819814929

Lots of pics.


----------



## pandora

Feel free to add me - please put HF or Halloween or something on the request:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=869865716


----------



## JohnnyL

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Love-Manor/181734846409


----------



## 22606

I _finally_ broke down and got a Facebook account, only because of my new venture, Darksydesigns There are now some images posted of various merchandise and designs available on them. Please check it out if you are so inclined (and visit the shop, while you're at it). Thanks. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darksydesigns/199175510100918


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Hello my fellow Darklingz, I'm on Facebook also, although I'm not on it the way the rest of you appear to be, not sure how to add that, but if you'd like to Develop a friendship on the other side of the veil then feel free to PM me and I'll provide you with the goodies to locate me ^v^


----------



## thinkhalloween

hey everyone..kind of new around here...add me on FB if you wish...looking for other horror fans..

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002174563573


----------



## Herman Secret

Herman Secret said:


> Here's my facebook page for my haunt http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mize-Cemetery-Haunt/125115464189363


Just updated my facebook page with a album of last year's pics...

btw - feel free to add me as a FB friend (or fiend!)


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Ok, so I'm clearly not as Computer Savvy as most here as I have no clue how you people add the links you do, witchiepoo, I just love yours very affective and simple hun.
So for now, if anyone wishes to develop a friendship on the other side of the veil with me, please feel welcome to pm me and I'll give you the goodies, thanks


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Lord Grimley has a page...

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Lord-Grimleys-Manor/124057730942053

He needs a few friends. The Goons don't talk much.


----------



## halloween365247

I have a Facebook fanpage as well.
http://www.facebook.com/halloween365247


----------



## Haunter

Sailor's Grave Haunt (my own display)

Haunted Nightmare (the haunt where I volunteer)


----------



## HalloweenDan

Im on Facebook as well......

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000220713005&success=1#!/


----------



## [email protected]

We have a facebook for our haunt lots of pictures and a video

http://www.facebook.com/LFhaunt


----------



## 22606

Just joined FB, so if anyone would like to add me, please feel free to It's www.facebook.com/DBZanley.


----------



## WitchesofPendleShop

We do 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Witches-of-Pendle/159356570766143
this is the page


----------



## MissMandy

Of course I do lol

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/Mrs.Sienkiewicz


----------



## Tumblindice

MissMandy said:


> Of course I do lol
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/Mrs.Sienkiewicz


Just added you Mandy!


----------



## kingwood asylum

We have a facebook page. Let's be friends. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kingwood-Asylum/269640171820


----------



## Southern Haunter

Hey Fellow Facebook Halloween Fans! I have a hug favor to ask of you and this seems like a great place to ask. 

I have a friend named Heather Gleason who is an artist that does a lot of Halloween paintings. I have 4 of her painting in my collection.

She is trying to build her Facebook fan page. She is having a contest which I am desperately trying to win. The contest is very tight between me and a guy named Roy. 

With all that said, I really could use your help. Can you please "Like" Heather’s Facebook fan page and check out her art: http://www.facebook.com/pages/My-Eclectic-Mind-the-Art-of-Heather-Gleason/156317561047876

Here is the favor part - after you “Like” the page please post my name on Heather's wall. You can post anything to tie your “Like” to me (i.e. - Like courtesy of John Paul Cowan)

Heather is a great artist and really want to win the painting! BTW my Facebook profile is here: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1661102476

The picture is of 3 of my Heather Gleason paintings.

Thanks - John Cowan


----------



## Buggula

I've sent some friend requests and Liked some very great haunt pages. I'll get more of you later. Be afraid. Be very afraid ...................... *evil bwaahaha!*

Bug


----------



## lorddeathbane

Im on Face book too and so is our Haunt  Feel free to add me!

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=699586442

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Crypt-Haunted-House-Attraction/223966264296427


----------



## [email protected]

Haunt at Heritage Hill Facebook Page just added thier first trailer for this season.
http://www.facebook.com/LFhaunt#!/video/video.php?v=197547426973565

Check it out

Thanks,


----------



## zombygurl

*check out our custom made dolls*

we have a page called "ZOMBYGURLS ATTIC" we are selling our custom dolls just inquire if interested.


----------



## Mr Ghoul

And here is my Facebook page - come and say hello 

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/String-Dolls-Voodoo-Keychains/124753910893213


----------



## GiggleFairy

I do as well.

http://facebook.com/TheGiggleFairy


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I finally broke down. I am using the name "Laura Scaresewe". 

http://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Tumblindice

The Halloween Lady said:


> I finally broke down. I am using the name "Laura Scaesewe".
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/


Gotcha already. Welcome to FB


----------



## Hearts1003

I'm on there. I'm boring but feel free to add me. Stacy Detty and let me know you're from HF.


----------



## froodle

I'm on there, as Cat Heg. Add me and let me know you're from here


----------



## RunawayOctober

Here's me. Lemme know you're from HF
https://www.facebook.com/runawayoctober


----------



## tbain81

Mine:
http://www.facebook.com/halloweenshowsnet


----------



## Lea32R

I just made a group to encourage Hallowe'en Spirit in the UK

https://www.facebook.com/groups/284938861532881/#!/groups/284938861532881/


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Lea32R said:


> I just made a group to encourage Hallowe'en Spirit in the UK
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/284938861532881/#!/groups/284938861532881/


I asked you for the link in the UK thread, sorry didn't see it here


----------



## Hearts1003

Hearts1003:1144110 said:


> I'm on there. I'm boring but feel free to add me. Stacy Detty and let me know you're from HF.


I fixed my facebook page so y'all can find me now! Sorry about that!


----------



## MarkOf13

I just made one for me, it's Mark OfThirteen.

I also created a page for my yard haunt. Not sure if I did it correctly, but you can find it if you search for ( Dark Moon Manor ).


----------



## HallowEve

Finally got my facebook page made for "Halloween"! 

http://www.facebook.com/nocturina


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I might have to do one for the haunt, but for personal use? Uh uh, no way. I don't post my personal info for any data mining company to sell, nor do I wish to be bothered with removing self re-installing tracking cookies (spyware). If one is so inclined, I would suggest taking a bit to read about the FTC's sanctions they imposed on FB last year, and why they did so. If you must, then I'd recommend using a tracking blocking extension like "Disconnect", or an equivalent that is compatible with your specific browser.

Take your pick, they're all interesting reads: http://www.google.com/FB settlement w/ the FTC


----------



## darkmaster

We've had our site on Facebook. Here's the link to it - https://www.facebook.com/zombieleader

Check us out and "like" our page. Help us break the 100 likes and then the 1000. Pass our page info to your friends and get them to like us.


----------



## pandora

I posted years ago on this, so here's my info: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=869865716

And my haunt: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mourning-Rose-Manor/254805367903

Add me! I love more HF Facebook friends!


----------



## SpiderBaby

My yard-haunt's Facebook page. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Zombie-Drive/139364366156402?sk=info


----------



## Si-cotik

also on twitter @wickedpumpkin82


----------



## Leensarahuk

we are on facebook
http://www.facebook.com/primroseunknownprojects

and web-site
http://www.primroseunknownprojects.com/


----------



## witchychick

I'm on facebook-just a personal page: http://www.facebook.com/hippywitch I'm Pagan,thus the name.


----------



## kuroneko

My facebook page for my haunt and myself: http://www.facebook.com/thehauntinggirl


----------



## VexFX

Gotta have a facebook page!

http://www.facebook.com/VexFX


----------



## Mizerella

I just started a Facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/Mizerella
It makes you feel so sad " 0 people like this". 

I'll start looking for everyones pages and liking them.


----------



## murtermanor

like murter manor on facebook and i will like your page...

http://www.facebook.com/MurterManor 

we dont have a ton of pics up due to the fact last year was our first year attempting our first haunted house, but this year is going to blow
your mind so stay tuned and thanks in advanced for the likes!!!!!


----------



## Misdomt

Mizerella... " I just started a Facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/Mizerella
It makes you feel so sad " 0 people like this". 
I "liked" your page!.... no really, I did. ;0)


----------



## Glockink

Personal page: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=805530127


----------



## Hilda

Mizerella said:


> I just started a Facebook page.
> https://www.facebook.com/Mizerella
> It makes you feel so sad " 0 people like this".
> 
> I'll start looking for everyones pages and liking them.


It is exciting when someone 'likes' your page ~ I know it is silly but it always makes me smile when I get a new 'like'.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Here's the link to the official facebook for my annual yard haunt http://www.facebook.com/SpookyHollowCemeteryYardHaunt Like my page and I'll return the favor!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I don't have a haunt page, but I am on facebook. Several people from here and I are in a small "haunters" group there as well. The group is not overly active like here, but if we see something we KNOW our fellow haunters would appreciate it, we post it.



https://www.facebook.com/TheGiggleFairy


----------



## pumpkinpie

I dont have a haunt page but heres my link 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/dawnrb


----------



## diggerc

This is my personal page https://www.facebook.com/carl.kestner the charity haunt https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fright-Night-Returns-to-Somerset/154855221221164


----------



## MissMandy

Always good to have more Halloween supporters around  Just let me know you're from here

https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## mysterymaiden

Okay, I think I have everyone - I've liked the pages from my personal (to help with "like" numbers) and also from my business page. If I missed you, come find me! 

http://www.facebook.com/mysteryleigh

and page:

http://www.facebook.com/shotinthedarkmysteries


----------



## Hollie H

We have a FB page. Click my banner


----------



## RattandRoll

here is my facebook

http://www.facebook.com/pages/2CoolGhouls/367710956628526


----------



## Glockink

Oh yeah......add my work page!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tattoos-By-Stan/306692152698712


----------



## witchymom

my privacy settings are so high no one can find me (so my clients can't find me LOL) but if you send me a message on here letting me know how to find you, or a link to your page, I'll be happy to add you


----------



## Scarydad

Hi there, I went through and liked all the business pages I could. FB doesn't allow "friend" requests from business pages so if you want to link up, mine is Scarydad


----------



## Druidess

Anybody wanting to add me I'm up for it. Just shoot me a message saying ur on the forum so I don't stare at ur profile pic for hrs trying to figure out where I know you from. Lol

Courtney McEuen


----------



## kab

I am also on Facebook. Like Druidess said, send me a message saying your from the forum.  Kim Moseley Browning


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Here is my fb page for my haunt
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pirates-of-PRP/149581308409122
going through and liking all of your pages now! Love them


----------



## Misdomt

Here is a link to my fb page for my haunt as well. A "like" would be appreciated. If you live in the Chicago area, a visit would be great!
https://www.facebook.com/MisdomManor?ref=hl


----------

